# Red kamfa f2 Flowerhorn frys



## TFAqurium (9 mo ago)

Red kamfa f2
1” size
Contact: 437-922-2869
Location: North York, Toronto
Ship all over Canada

25cad/regular fish
100cad/5 fishes

The 1.5” fish in the last pic is their brother( not available at this moment)

I will provide the food to boost the red color when your fishes reach 1.5”next month. They should show hump head ar that size if they are male


----------

